# Residence Permit for Mother



## Vvigh (Jan 10, 2011)

I brought my mother on residence permit (entered on 09-01-2011), planned much earlier. Now I am likely to change job and shift to Abu Dhabi, may be in 2 & half months.
I want to know whether it is compulsory to get the medical done & Residence Visa on the passport (incurring expenditure)
OR
Don't do anything, because this permit is valid for 60 days then another 30 days margin within these 3 months I can get the visa transferred to AD.
Please guide, on this & any other options.

Regards & thanks.


----------

